# He is a plonker of the highest order!



## kookygill (Mar 6, 2011)

I love him like the grass loves rain,
Like a sadist loves pain,
I have nothing to gain,
He drives me insane.

But I am a part of him,
Not just on a whim,
As he plays with my rim,
That's when I freely swim.

He is cold,
He is bold,
Never does as he is told,
He makes me feel old.

Why?this I do choose?
Like a woman of abuse,
But,it is no use,
I always do loose.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

he is an imbecile?


----------

